# Accucrart 1:32 coupler



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone use these yet an have any reviews? Looks like they're operation couplers (is there a pin in them like a real coupler or some other mechanism)? Are they compatible with kadee 1 scale couplers or others? Looks like they have 1:29 scale versions as well.
http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AC41-005&Category_Code=ACCUCRAFT-ZPARTS

-Ray


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That price HAS to be wrong!


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

That price is for 100 pair, including shipping, which works out to be $6.55 a pair. Pretty much inline with kadees, but these apparently work like the prototype. 
They have smaller packages (single and 24 pair packs), but the price goes up slightly. 

-Ray


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally someone marketting to those of us who would convert a fleet all over at once! 

Chas


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

These couplers were on Accucraft's SP caboose when I reviewed it, and they're a drop-in replacement for the Kadee 820 (#1 scale) coupler. The draft gear is identical, so if you're already equipped with Kadees, you need only swap out the coupler itself. They also couple fairly well to the Kadees, so you can do a slow migration from one to the other without it interfering with your operation. Note that the web site says something to the tune of "just because it's listed doesn't mean it's in stock." Call to make sure first. I didn't see a single piece price listed, but I'm tempted to get 24 pair... That would just about do my fleet. 

Later, 

K


----------

